# I'm creating an app for a better opera listening experience



## investingforsocialgood (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi fellow opera lovers,

I've been in love with Opera for many years now and have had a love/hate relationship with the current streaming services. The crushing news of the closure of Primephonic has finally convinced me to do something and create an app dedicated to opera lovers.

I've tried all the different services in existence and none of them answer my unique experience around consuming and sharing opera content with my friends. Even apps that are targeted to classical music don't quite answer my needs. 

A few features that I've created are:
1. Ability to create playlists that are based on full albums and not individual tracks - For opera, I didn't feel like it was valuable to have individual tracks in a playlist, since I always want to listen to it as a full album. In the app, you can add and reorganize your playlist based on albums.

2. Only show classical results upon searching - Apple has recently launched an improved kit to integrate with Apple Music, which allows convenient filtering of search queries to only return classical / opera results. It isn't perfect, but it definitely beats getting pop music results when looking for Don Giovanni. 

3. Ability to edit album metadata - as we know, many popular streaming services often lack metadata on their albums (missing artists, etc). I've added the ability to add your own and save them. This allows for a more robust display and sorting ability. If this feature is successful, I'd be able to build a more robust dataset around artists participating in the different opera albums.

4. Integration with your personal music library - Apple allows you to upload mp3 files to your icloud, which in turn synchronizes into my app. This is great since there are many albums that don't exist in popular streaming services. Leveraging this I was able to use a unified interface for both streaming and consuming my own albums.

5. Advanced sharing - I allow subscribing to friends' playlists, sharing albums, and even sharing a specific point that you are listening to through any messaging service.

I'm looking for other opera lovers that have iOS devices (and an apple music subscription, or are willing to do a trial), to help me beta test the app and come up with new ideas and features that other opera lovers would like to have. 

Please reach out to me if you are interested, I would love to collaborate on this!


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm interested. Get in touch.


----------

